# Periodic Health Assessment questionnaire



## Occam (9 Jun 2011)

I see there is a new questionnaire for the periodic health exam - or at least based on the date at the bottom of it, it's new to me.

In it, they ask the following questions:

Are you currently receiving a pension or have you received a lump sum payment from Veteran's Affairs Canada (VAC) for any medical condition?

Do you plan to apply for a pension from VAC?

The question becomes doubly puzzling when you read the Privacy Statement at the bottom of the questionnaire, which contains the following statement:

The completion of this form is mandatory. A refusal to provide information will lead to a review of whether the person is eligible to hold a position or is fit to perform duties as a serving member of the CF.

To be blunt, what business is it of the CF's whether or not I'm in receipt of a VAC disability pension, or if I intend to apply for one?


----------



## ModlrMike (9 Jun 2011)

Just playing devil's advocate...

Perhaps knowing the answers can give the Medical folks an opportunity to make sure whatever ails you is looked after.


----------



## Occam (9 Jun 2011)

That would be a fair enough explanation, if the questionnaire didn't already contain the question:

Have you been treated since your last Periodic Health Assessment for what you would consider a significant condition?

I mean, that's fairly all-encompassing, isn't it?  VAC doesn't normally give out pensions for insignificant conditions...making the two questions about VAC pensions superfluous.

Just curious if there's some reason I haven't thought of.


----------



## bdcasey916 (9 Jun 2011)

To my knowledge, the second question about planning on applying for a VAC pension.  I believe it is if you have intentions of it, it will help your MO get the paperwork in order because when you apply, they pull the required info from your medical file.  The first question about getting a payment from them, that one I'm not sure about it.  I would assume that its because they want to make sure your getting or have gotten proper treatment for what your got a pension for? I can't say 100% what that one wants to know.  I can look it up when I go back to work, or ask some of the MO's unless someone comes on and has more knowledge then I do about this.  Sorry I couldn't get more help


----------



## Cansky (9 Jun 2011)

It actually makes perfect sense in the way we will treat you.  If you are collecting a VAC pension you could be entitled to health services that the military won't cover.  For example massage therapy is covered by VAC but not by the military.  I have referred pt out for this and VAC paid for it.  

VAC doesn't let the military medical world know that someone has been approved for a pension therefore the only way we would know is to ask.  The best way to ask and document is by the questionaire.


----------



## medicineman (9 Jun 2011)

Because the cause of why you're getting it might have an impact on your present or future health, and as your health care provider, we kinda need to know stuff like that...also, depending on what you're getting it for, it could affect your permanent medical category and might delay and or change a release item.  And hey, if you're applying for one while you're still serving, someone might need to write a letter and go to bat for you, so forewarned is forearmed.  And as Kirsten noted, you may be entitled to extra benefits we can set you up with as your primary care provider,

If you were to enroll as a patient with a doctor elsewhere, I think you'll often find that question on their intake questionnaire, as it might be related to a chronic condition they'll need to know about or have to refer you to an appropriate specialist for ongoing care reasons.   


MM


----------



## Armymedic (9 Jun 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> To be blunt, what business is it of the CF's whether or not I'm in receipt of a VAC disability pension, or if I intend to apply for one?



To be blunt, providing your health care is the responsibility of the CF.


----------



## Occam (9 Jun 2011)

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> To be blunt, providing your health care is the responsibility of the CF.



No difference of opinion with you there, but what you've said is probably the best argument in support of not wanting to give the CF any information about being a recipient of a disability pension or award.

Kirsten and medicineman, your explanations make perfect sense except for one thing.  If one is in receipt of a VAC award/pension for a condition, the likelihood that the CF doesn't know about the condition would be miniscule (if not zero) since VAC goes to your medical records for supporting info on the condition.



			
				medicineman said:
			
		

> If you were to enroll as a patient with a doctor elsewhere, I think you'll often find that question on their intake questionnaire, as it might be related to a chronic condition they'll need to know about or have to refer you to an appropriate specialist for ongoing care reasons.



I would have no qualms with that, as at that point, VAC would be responsible for treatment of the condition and the doctor would not otherwise know about the condition unless you told them.  When you're still serving, the CF medical system is almost guaranteed to already know about condition.

My worry is related to the anecdotal evidence which is occasionally posted here on the site by someone still serving who runs into stonewalling in the CF medical system and is forced to pursue equipment or treatment through VAC.  I wish I could refer you to particular stories I'm talking about - I'll search around if I get a chance tonight.

It's just a gut feeling that the CF really has no business knowing whether I get a monthly disability pension payment in my bank account or not.  My disability is for hearing loss and tinnitus (I am still H3 and within trade specs), and the CF has taken very good care of me with regard to diagnosis, monitoring and treatment with a hearing aid.  I'd just like very much to keep it that way until such time as it becomes VAC's responsibility when I pull the pin.

Overreacting?  Maybe.  I think we all should be a little more careful about who has our personal information, and if they have it for the right reasons.  Hope that makes some sense.


----------



## Cansky (10 Jun 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> Kirsten and medicineman, your explanations make perfect sense except for one thing.  If one is in receipt of a VAC award/pension for a condition, the likelihood that the CF doesn't know about the condition would be minuscule (if not zero) since VAC goes to your medical records for supporting info on the condition.



You are correct that more than likely the military would already know about the medical condition of the patient.  However the military doesn't get cc'd on if a person is or isn't awarded a pension.  Here's how it works.


Pte Bloggin's gets injured and treated by the military.
Pte Bloggin's gets informed by clinician, friend, or supervisor to try for a VAC pension for said injury or condition.
Pte Bloggin's contact VAC.  
VAC sends paperwork to Pte Bloggin's who brings in papers to the Medical clinic.
Medical Clinic send requested docs to VAC.
Period of time passes and VAC either awards or declines pension to Pte Bloggin's
*Only Pte Bloggin's gets informed of the award or declined.  At no time does VAC inform anyone else but Pte Bloggin's.*
Pte Bloggin's comes back to the clinic for routine medical.
Pte Bloggin's informs clinician (when asked) that he is in receipt of VAC benefits.

Very simplistic I know but this is how we know someone gets a VAC pension.  It doesn't have to be for a something serious.  It could be simply for a broken bone that has now healed and cause no further issues.



			
				Occam said:
			
		

> It's just a gut feeling that the CF really has no business knowing whether I get a monthly disability pension payment in my bank account or not.  My disability is for hearing loss and tinnitus (I am still H3 and within trade specs), and the CF has taken very good care of me with regard to diagnosis, monitoring and treatment with a hearing aid.  I'd just like very much to keep it that way until such time as it becomes VAC's responsibility when I pull the pin.



You may feel that its not the military's business and that is your opinion.  But in order to do my job as a clinician and advocate for you the patient knowing that you're in receipt of a pension (amount is not need) can allow me to find out that our regular benefits may not be enough and VAC may have entitlements that you as a still serving member can benefit from.  

If you truly feel that the questions asked in the questionnaire are infringing on your rights then redress it through the chain of command.  You can always take it to the Clinic WO, BSurg etc at the clinic on your base and try to have it change.


----------

